# Typical day for F1 Photographer



## Chaitanya (Apr 20, 2022)

Kym Illman posted a video about what it takes to cover a typical F1 weekend.


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2022)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 20, 2022)

Very very interesting!
Thank you!


----------

